# Crabmeat ABT's Q/Vue Heavy



## rivet (Jun 7, 2009)

A week or so ago, TasunkaWitko had mentioned wanting to try crabmeat ABT's, and planned on doing them soon, maybe this weekend. Apparently the weather is not cooperating up there, (snow. In June. SNOW!) so, I made up a batch to try out in his place. 

Here's the goods...The bottle of Coors and it's five brothers were consumed by me while cooking today!-


Mix in half a lime's juice, a couple shots of Red Devil sauce and 2 TBSP Old Bay-


Mix well, then add two cans of crabmeat, and adjust for seasoning. Here, I needed another shot of Red Devil-


Mix that up, then add the bag of Italian Cheeses-


Mix that well, then pack 'em in! Here we are, looking good... Used a paring knife to cut the ribs, and a butter knife to pop them out and scrape seeds. Worked great, but I want to get one of those jalapeno corer's I hear about-


Had this much leftovers after 18 ABT's. Darn....gonna have to make more later! 
	

	
	
		
		



		
			







Into the smoker they go at 280F over applewood smoke-


An hour and a half later, done! Let me tell you they are OUTSTANDING! Thanks for the idea Tas~ and it's highly recommended. The crab flavor came through real strong.


Thanks for taking the time to enjoy my cooking. May the TBS follow you always!


----------



## meatball (Jun 7, 2009)

Those look really good Rivet. Reminds me of an appetizer recipe we make with cheez whiz and crabmeat, plus some spices, that we spread on english muffins & bake. But these ABTs sound much more tasty...One thing: Extra Red Devil, even if they're going in jalepenos? 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





 You're a brave dude.


----------



## mballi3011 (Jun 7, 2009)

Thats some great looking Abt's there rivet sorry about the weather but a couple of those and a couple of Coor's you would care to much.


----------



## pignit (Jun 7, 2009)

*Shweeeeeet!*


----------



## jjrokkett (Jun 7, 2009)

Nice looking ABT's!


----------



## tasunkawitko (Jun 7, 2009)

o man, those look even better than i had imagined, rivet! glad that you were able to try them and also glad that they were a success!


----------



## two much smoke (Jun 7, 2009)

I love those and that sounds great and looks great.

 I was thinking, we made some of the artichoke dip posted on here by Rivet and I wondered how great that would be in the Buffalo Turds.

I have to find a buffalo turd tray. Just planted some jalapeno plants so that I will have my own peppers.


----------



## alx (Jun 7, 2009)

Great idea Rivet.I can go out back door and get blue crabs shortly.Nice job as usual.I will definetly be trying this soon...


----------



## sumosmoke (Jun 7, 2009)

Yum  .... drool ... repeat ....


----------



## oleolson (Jun 7, 2009)

Those look awesome!  The western part of North Dakota got snow too.


----------



## isutroutbum (Jun 8, 2009)

Wow do those look good. I've got to try ABTs one of these days.

Best,
Trout


----------



## DanMcG (Jun 8, 2009)

Thanks for the Q-view, I've been wanting to do something different and this sounds like a winner.


----------



## ol' smokey (Jun 8, 2009)

I'm am going to try those abt's, they look fantastic. 

Try using an apple corer they are the same thing and much cheaper.


----------



## cajunsmoke13 (Jun 8, 2009)

Nice job Rivet.  How did they taste?  Need to try that one...


----------



## indyadmin1974 (Jun 8, 2009)

Good lookin' stuff there!  I have some awesome jalapenos that I got at Meijer last night.  Gonna throw those on tonight while I mess around the yard.


----------



## bigbaldbbq (Jun 8, 2009)

Those look great!


----------



## chisoxjim (Jun 8, 2009)

those look really good, I have done the crab ABT's a couple times now, and think they are a great way to do the peppers.


----------



## grothe (Jun 8, 2009)

Those look great rivet....real nice job!!


----------



## blacklab (Jun 8, 2009)

Looks great Rivet! Done those in the past with a few differant ingredients and they are outstanding. With the leftovers I filled mushroom caps oh my another winner.


----------



## nysmokes (Jun 8, 2009)

Those look great.  Just a little twist on the idea - we use Olde English Cheese Spread (Kraft) with some garlic salt, crab meat and butter (with a dash of hot sauce of course.

I've never made ABT's, but my first batch (hopefully this weekend) I am going to try them like that!!

Thanks for the idea - they looked awesome


----------



## rivet (Jun 8, 2009)

Hey y'all, thanks for the nice replies....appreciate your good words!

MEATBALL- I'm with you on that...are those "Crabbies" you are talking about on English Muffins? Made them a lot and are awesome!

ALX- Buddy, I sure miss the Chesapeake Bay. Crabs, fish, the whole deal. Good for you to enjoy the blue crabs, buddy! Get some for me too.

CAJUNSMOKE13- They tsted excellent! I was worried that the spices and japs would overpower the canned crabmeat, but no, the crab flavor came through strong! Definitely a crab ABT, and mixed with jalapeno and cheese.....really good!

OL' SMOKEY- thanks for the reminder of the apple corer. I looked in the drawer and would you believe we don't have one? Yikes! I gotta get to wally-world and pick up some basic tools...thanks for the reminder.

Glad you enjoyed my crabmeat ABT's -


----------



## fire it up (Jun 13, 2009)

Doing some ABT's tomorrow so I was browsing the ABT section when I came across this.
Must have missed it, looks great Rivet.
Last time I made them it was a failure, hopefully tomorrow ones will come out much better.


----------



## jirodriguez (Jul 9, 2009)

Thanks for the inspiration with the crab meat. I softened some cream cheese tossed in some lump crab meat, grated sharp chedder, and finely minced red bell pepper. Filled about 2 dozen jalapeno halves and two dozen mushroom caps - wrapped it all in bacon and 3 hrs. later enjoyed a little slice of heaven!


----------



## backcountry (Jul 9, 2009)

Yea, good post Rivet. I used the crab meat in my last batch after seeing this post and forgot to give props to you in my Q-View. It was the best batch of ABT's that I've made yet. 

Hmm... Mushroom caps you say, JIRodriguez? 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





 Sounds good to me.


----------



## jirodriguez (Jul 9, 2009)

The mushrooms are a nice way to inclued those people who can't eat the spicy stuff.... like my wife 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





.... just wave the pepper over the pot and it's seasoned in her book.... lol.


----------



## smokeamotive (Jul 9, 2009)

Man those look good!!! Can't wait till the new smoker arrives to get some goin. I was thinkin of puttin some summer sausage or pepperoni in them. anyone try that?


----------

